# Project Chaos by Daniel James



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 10, 2016)

First teaser from Daniel and team


Project Č̴̻̰̜̋H̷̡͚̬̹͍̪̙͈̙͍̩̪̘́͛̑̏̃Ą̷̱̭͖̥̱̼͕̥͔͚̙̰̩̽̊́͐͒̽̃̅͘͝ͅO̴͓͉̜̲̩̲̲̙̰̠͒́͐̈́́̔͒̀̉̎̂̍̂ͅS̸̜͚͇͎͔͕̥͙̜̣̏͝"


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Shubus (Sep 11, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


Who was that masked man??


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 11, 2016)

? 
10 seconds of a promising project.


----------



## mac (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks like this will be the last in the 'project' series then.


----------



## URL (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 11, 2016)

While I haven't really been very interested in Alpha and Bravo, a Black Friday sale of the bundle with all 3 would be tempting.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 11, 2016)

Excited for this. Alpha and Bravo were already on my radar. I don't do much of Daniel's style of music but they just sounded so fun to play with. Will there be a bundle?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 11, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Sep 11, 2016)

I really like Alpha and Bravo. I use both of them a lot. Looking forward to this new one


----------



## Vastman (Sep 11, 2016)

YES!!! Alpha/Bravo... love them... own them...
look forward to another level of awesome...
and the loyalty deal!!! (I'm soooo friggin' broke at the moment!)

So, Daniel... U trying to perfect the art of the tease? 10 seconds? OY!


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 12, 2016)

Vastman said:


> YES!!! Alpha/Bravo... love them... own them...
> look forward to another level of awesome...
> and the loyalty deal!!! (I'm soooo friggin' broke at the moment!)
> 
> So, Daniel... U trying to perfect the art of the tease? 10 seconds? OY!



There will be more don't worry 

-DJ


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 12, 2016)

Could this just be a clip from the feature detailing Daniel's travels? I'd call that Project Chaos.


----------



## borealis75 (Sep 13, 2016)

Or maybe something related to his electric socket


----------



## Zookes (Sep 13, 2016)

h̼͔͚̣̺͈̣̥́͋͌̒͐̂ͬ͢ĕ̝̥̞̃͂͌̆͡ ̇̉̐̄ͫͩ҉̺͉̖̱c̱̫͕̀ͩͯ͋́ò͛̀́̚҉͔̤͕m̴̭̣͍̈́̽́͢e̟̩͔̻̙̺̺̯ͤ̃ͥ̿̈́̒̾́ͭs̶̰͇̘̣̪̪ͭ͐ͣ͐͗͐̚


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 13, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Could this just be a clip from the feature detailing Daniel's travels? I'd call that Project Chaos.



Haha thats putting it gently too. But no this is not related to my travels 

-DJ


----------



## ZeeCount (Sep 13, 2016)

Great news Daniel. I've made regular use of both Alpha and Bravo in various projects and can't wait for more!


----------



## John Busby (Oct 13, 2016)

just bought Alpha and Bravo a couple weeks ago and will absolutely pick up Chaos! 
these two libraries are so rich with possiblities... 
Daniel you are the man bro!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 13, 2016)

Any demos or a walkthrough yet? I assume you could use the release to knock down your Spitfire bill a bit.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 14, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Any demos or a walkthrough yet? I assume you could use the release to knock down your Spitfire bill a bit.



Nothing has been shown by Daniel to the public really. Wait and see... or hear


----------



## catsass (Oct 14, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Nothing has been shown by Daniel to the public really. Wait and see... or hear


A three hour tour walkthough video is undoubtedly forthcoming.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 14, 2016)

catsass said:


> A three hour tour walkthough video is undoubtedly forthcoming.


Well then, I'll just sit right down 'cause I'm ready to hear a tale sample library.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 17, 2017)

Alright, I've patiently waited these past four months, putting off other purchases based on the past wonderful work of Daniel James and 10 seconds of audio. Any further word on this DJ?

Unlike him to tease and then go back to his secured location for four months, so I have to suspect something has happened or some delay has put this on hold... After all he IS trying to capture Chaos, right? It's not easy to make it sound great (witness all the other libraries that have tried and fallen short). Let us know if this was just an April fool's joke in the fall.


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 17, 2017)

The first 2 are great and this will probably be my first of only a few purchases this year . Looking forward to the patch walkthrough. I'm wondering if Daniel will include the infamous "Dilbo" sound in Chaos.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 17, 2017)

We were set to release just before Christmas but we came up with another cool idea. This being the end of the trilogy and all we want to make sure its the best it can be 

-DJ


----------



## John Busby (Feb 17, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> we want to make sure its the best it can be


you're awesome!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 17, 2017)

I have Bravo, which IMHO is spectaluous and fabular, really, really intuitive and fun to use... So now I have a bit of "buyer's remorse," that I didn't take advantage of the bundle price and get both, and will be looking closely at Chaos when it is released, to be sure.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 17, 2017)

Really looking forward to it. I'm actually using Alpha and Bravo in a current pitch and they are so creative! You didn't go with the name "Project Charlie" then! Haha!


----------



## NoamL (Feb 17, 2017)

Hiya Daniel,

I bought Alpha + Bravo last month and it's been an absolute lifesaver. Great sounds and simple, powerful controls. Can't wait for Chaos!


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 17, 2017)

I have Alpha and Bravo. I tend to glaze over when I see yet another "hybrid scoring massive trailer etc.. etc" library released, but I think Alpha and Bravo are very good, very usable and, I donno... dirty?? libraries. I mean they tend to fit into my mixes in a way that a lot of other pristine huge stuff doesn't, I imagine it's because DJ is in the trenches of this sort of thing and has built these sounds to work well rather than to demo well. I will be in for this upcoming one as well.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 17, 2017)

I only have Alpha, but I agree. It fills a niche for me in a very good way and doesn't require a lot of mixing to just "work."


----------



## Zhao Shen (Feb 17, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> We were set to release just before Christmas but we came up with another cool idea. This being the end of the trilogy and all we want to make sure its the best it can be
> 
> -DJ


No that can't be right. This is just Project Chaos Part 1, everyone knows the last in the series has to be split into two parts!

Or if not, prequel trilogy? Pretty please?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 17, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> We were set to release just before Christmas but we came up with another cool idea. This being the end of the trilogy and all we want to make sure its the best it can be
> 
> -DJ


Thanks Daniel, sounds great. Looking forward to the sneak peak video.


----------



## humco (Feb 17, 2017)

Daniel's never posted anything less than two hours long . I love it! 

Taking a page out of the spitfire manual for hype building, excited homie!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 2, 2017)

So... can I have it now please.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 22, 2017)

Can I has it NOW.?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, sounds big. 

Will there be NKS support (he asks optimistically )?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ten seconds of...what? This whole cryptic thing is getting preposterous imo.


----------



## Quodlibet (Jun 19, 2017)

Any news about the release?


----------



## mac (Jun 19, 2017)

9 months since the teaser was posted and waiting...is that a new record?


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 19, 2017)

Probably so much carnage in the making that things are just getting out of hand.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 19, 2017)

mac said:


> 9 months since the teaser was posted and waiting...is that a new record?



No, I think he would have to go another 5 or 6 years to overtake the BBB update. 

But seriously, now that it's been another 4 months since the "new idea" post, I'm sure he's starting to regret teasing us. Still loving bravo, Chaos breeds chaos I suppose.


----------



## mac (Jun 19, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> No, I think he would have to go another 5 or 6 years to overtake the BBB update.
> 
> But seriously, now that it's been another 4 months since the "new idea" post, I'm sure he's starting to regret teasing us. Still loving bravo, Chaos breeds chaos I suppose.



Shall we start a competition to guess the % of gray hairs he'll have on his head by the time it's released?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Ten seconds of...what? This whole cryptic thing is getting preposterous imo.



I like it. It's just a bit of fun.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah sorry about the lack of info. Its coming, I just had a busy run of composing gigs which always kick my ass. I refuse to half ass the sound design too so that usually ends up meaning it takes longer.

If anyone catches my live streams, they would have heard me use the sounds quite a bit by this point. 

Thanks for the faith though, its appreciated 

-DJ

-ps the teaser was my excitement at it getting there bubbling over. I don't have a Spitfire sized marketing team, just me fucking it all up as always


----------



## Musicam (Jun 20, 2017)

Great Surprise Daniel!


----------



## chillbot (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 8, 2017)

Watching, watching .... & hoping for another Alpha/Bravo Promo ... maybe at Chaos Intro time ? 
or Blk Fri, whichever comes first.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 8, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Yeah sorry about the lack of info. Its coming, I just had a busy run of composing gigs which always kick my ass. I refuse to half ass the sound design too so that usually ends up meaning it takes longer.
> 
> If anyone catches my live streams, they would have heard me use the sounds quite a bit by this point.
> 
> ...



Maybe if you spent less time milling around at Air Studios...  Congrats on your years of hard work and livestreaming mistakes finally paying off.

Perhaps you could post some pieces using chaos? It's hard to tell what is what in most livestreams, there is so much chaotic stuff out there. It would be good to hear some original patches that give examples of where the library can go, even if we may have to wait until next year to pick it up. Thanks for the update on your progress.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 8, 2017)

We don' t want to wait more : give us chaos please please please!!!


----------



## Mystic (Sep 8, 2017)

He's just waiting for EastWest Play Pro and OrangeTreeSamples Intuition to come out first.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Sep 8, 2017)

He just got married. He needs to have honeymoon time for a bit first.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 8, 2017)

#NeverForget @gregjazz


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 8, 2017)

Happily we have HEAVYOCITY for those wonder hybrid products now !!!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hy ! Any new ??? Project chaos ??? Details ? Thanks.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 26, 2017)

Chaos is a ladder...


----------



## jmvideo (Sep 26, 2017)

The trailer is tl;dr. I lost interest after 3 seconds.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 9, 2018)

Which comes first, the N or the Chaos...?


----------



## Shubus (Jan 9, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> While I haven't really been very interested in Alpha and Bravo, a Black Friday sale of the bundle with all 3 would be tempting.


Hmmm....Let's see now....how long to Black Friday ?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 9, 2018)

Shubus said:


> Hmmm....Let's see now....how long to Black Friday ?


Only 317 days away!... Chaos! Chaos! 
https://days.to/until/black-friday


----------



## Mystic (Jan 9, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Which comes first, the N or the Chaos...?


Play Pro


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 9, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Which comes first, the N or the Chaos...?



Suggesting they are different *starts illuminati music*

-DJ


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll be anticipating the 4 hour livestream of his own product. Wait, isn't that when the universe implodes? DJ+DJ= Chaos^2 . I'm sure it will still be missing an ffff layer.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 15, 2018)

Longest running teaser ever.

DJ, could you at least announce that at some point you'll be making an announcement to announce an announcement regarding a release announcement?


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Longest running teaser ever.
> 
> DJ, could you at least announce that at some point you'll be making announcement to announce an announcement regarding a release announcement?





I nominate almost anything from Slate Digital(FG-X2?) or BBB!

p.s. maybe DJ would have finished this if he had a new and better desk.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 15, 2018)

Need to start with a 2 second clip where you hear a single sound and show the logo. That's all. Not even a "Coming Soon" or "Save The Date". That can be the following 10 second follow up video with 3 sounds in it.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 15, 2018)

Im gunna have a save the date, for the teaser of my marketing campagin, to buy tickets for my trailer of my teaser of a new product, which will be an older product but with a new skin while I try to finish this actual new one.

-DJ


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 15, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Im gunna have a save the date, for the teaser of my marketing campagin, to buy tickets for my trailer of my teaser of a new product, which will be an older product but with a new skin while I try to finish this actual new one.
> 
> -DJ


don’t forget to give existing users a hefty discount


----------



## blougui (Feb 15, 2018)

:-D


----------



## Fab (Feb 16, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Im gunna have a save the date, for the teaser of my marketing campagin, to buy tickets for my trailer of my teaser of a new product, which will be an older product but with a new skin while I try to finish this actual new one.
> 
> -DJ



it's a bit like Spitfire Audio, because they keep releasing products that are repacks of older products and doing teasers. That being said, they have nicer GUIs than you


----------



## mac (Feb 16, 2018)

Fab said:


> it's a bit like Spitfire Audio, because they keep releasing products that are repacks of older products and doing teasers.



Not sure if double triple sarcasm


----------



## NoamL (Feb 16, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Im gunna have a save the date, for the teaser of my marketing campagin, to buy tickets for my trailer of my teaser of a new product, which will be an older product but with a new skin while I try to finish this actual new one.
> 
> -DJ



"ALPHA AND BRAVO RIP! LAST CHANCE TO BUY!"

Next week: "Introducing ALPHVO!"


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 16, 2018)

"Hi, this is Paul Thomson from Spitfire Audio, and TADAY..."


----------



## Mystic (Feb 16, 2018)

NoamL said:


> "ALPHA AND BRAVO RIP! LAST CHANCE TO BUY!"
> 
> Next week: "Introducing ALPHVO!"


It's okay, it comes with 10 new patches! Yours for only $500.


----------



## Kony (Feb 16, 2018)

What, is Project Chaos being released ... T'DAY?


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 16, 2018)

Kony said:


> What, is Project Chaos being released ... T'DAY?



Not Tday. Soon tho.

-DJ


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 17, 2018)

Obviously still a shorter release time than PLAY Pro


----------



## chillbot (Feb 17, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Not Tday. Soon tho.
> 
> -DJ



Is it ok if I just keep bumping this thread every two months or so like I've been doing then?

Just want to add:

Spitfire vlog is not marketing.

Composers should work for free.


----------



## mac (Feb 18, 2018)

I’d also like to add:

Composers shouldn’t swear.

Carnage is the very very way more best producer in the world.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 18, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Is it ok if I just keep bumping this thread every two months or so like I've been doing then?
> 
> Just want to add:
> 
> ...


Are you saying some people are taking MONEY to write?? That’s just wrong.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 18, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Is it ok if I just keep bumping this thread every two months or so like I've been doing then?
> 
> Just want to add:
> 
> ...



fffffff....

-DJ


----------



## chillbot (Apr 3, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Soon tho.
> 
> -DJ



So whatcha been up to lately?


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 3, 2018)

chillbot said:


> So whatcha been up to lately?



Trying to convince someone at Spitfire to do a review of Chaos.

-DJ


----------



## Musicam (Apr 3, 2018)

When available? Thank you.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 3, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Trying to convince someone at Spitfire to do a review of Chaos.
> 
> -DJ


It should definitely not be Paul


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 3, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Trying to convince someone at Spitfire to do a review of Chaos.
> 
> -DJ



How's development on your custom Project VST player going?


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 3, 2018)

chillbot said:


> So whatcha been up to lately?


Hahahaha!

I’d “like” your post but-principles, yanno.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 3, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Trying to convince someone at Spitfire to do a review of Chaos.



There is no better post on _any_ forum on the_ entire internet_ thus far this year.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 3, 2018)

Perhaps Chaos is being delayed due to trademark claims by KAOS:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mystic (Apr 6, 2018)

I think the delay has to do with moving it from Kontakt to N.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 7, 2018)

Mystic said:


> I think the delay has to do with moving it from Kontakt to N.


No,no ,no!
It’s because Daniel doesn’t have a good chair!


----------



## chillbot (Jul 17, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> There will be more don't worry
> 
> -DJ


Can't wait!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 17, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Can't wait!


Yes you can.


----------



## enyawg (Jul 17, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> No,no ,no!
> It’s because Daniel doesn’t have a good chair!


Maybe an epic first chair would help!


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 25, 2018)

Logo reveal and UI teaser. Coming 2018!! (I hope xD)

-DJ


----------



## Kony (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 25, 2018)

I like the theme -“Dystopian Rust.”


----------



## chillbot (Sep 25, 2018)

I have bumped this thread more often than all of you combined. Can I have it now?


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 25, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I have bumped this thread more often than all of you combined. Can I have it now?



Home Stretch!

-DJ


----------



## Mystic (Sep 25, 2018)

If Chillbot gets it now, I want it now too because I am friends with Chillbot thus I deserve to be treated like Chillbot. All hail Chillbot. #FreeZircon and all that.

XD


----------



## NoamL (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Mystic said:


> #FreeZircon and all that.


Wow. Now there's a blast from the past


----------



## Kony (Sep 25, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I have bumped this thread more often than all of you combined. Can I have it now?


You want it T'DAY?


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 25, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Two years old teaser .......NO. Definitively. NO.



Won't be 2 years this time haha.

-DJ


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 25, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Logo reveal and UI teaser. Coming 2018!! (I hope xD)
> 
> -DJ



After watching your Thinkspace Interview with Guy Michelmore a couple of years ago, I still laugh at the thought of this being called Project Charlie. The teaser imagery would have been wild haha!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 25, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Won't be 2 years this time haha.
> 
> -DJ


YESSSSSSSSSSSSS. I knew it . Definitively.... YESSSSSSSSSSSSs ha ha !!!
Can't wait.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 25, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS. I knew it . Definitively.... YESSSSSSSSSSSSs ha ha !!!
> Can't wait.


Oh man....a new super-hybrid-t-day vst from t'day's DJ is FANTASTIC. Really can't wait for the end of the year with all the stuff announced-teased-dreamed and black-fridayed....Money is READY !!!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 26, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Akarin (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a ton of those hybrid libraries. Really a ton. But each time I need a sub hit or a whooshbang, I keep coming back to Project Bravo. Waiting patiently for Chaos.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 26, 2018)

Akarin said:


> I have a ton of those hybrid libraries. Really a ton. But each time I need a sub hit or a whooshbang, I keep coming back to Project Bravo. Waiting patiently for Chaos.


Same for me. Bravo is fantastic.


----------



## Niklas (Sep 26, 2018)

Akarin said:


> I have a ton of those hybrid libraries. Really a ton. But each time I need a sub hit or a whooshbang, I keep coming back to Project Bravo. Waiting patiently for Chaos.


Haha ditto. Still haven't found better drops and sub hits.


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 26, 2018)

Bring it on! I still use the _Cold Piano _patch a lot. Daniel I hope you'll give us who are owners of both Alpha & Bravo a discount. thanks!


----------



## Dandezebra (Sep 26, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Bring it on! I still use the _Cold Piano _patch a lot. Daniel I hope you'll give us who are owners of both Alpha & Bravo a discount. thanks!



Pretty please with a sub blast on top


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 26, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Bring it on! I still use the _Cold Piano _patch a lot. Daniel I hope you'll give us who are owners of both Alpha & Bravo a discount. thanks!



He already mentioned this would be the case. I bought Alpha to complete the pair right after he mentioned the discount. 

Also to be friends with Chilbot involves being in Chilbot’s inner circle, into his very sole. And you don’t want to open THAT pandora’s box, but I suppose it fits well with the Chaos theme.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 26, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Also to be friends with Chilbot involves being in Chilbot’s inner circle, into his very sole. And you don’t want to open THAT pandora’s box


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 26, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Also to be friends with Chilbot involves being in Chilbot’s inner circle, into his very sole.



Into his shoes??? eeewwwwww


----------



## Akarin (Sep 27, 2018)

Niklas said:


> Haha ditto. Still haven't found better drops and sub hits.



The drops, I usually do them myself with Serum and other synths but the sub hits both from the BOOMS and sub kicks patches are worth the price of the lib alone!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 27, 2018)

Recently picked up Alpha and Bravo (project driven) - and very much hit the nail on the head. Excellent libraries saw a LOT of use. I'll pick this next one up for sure!!!!


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 27, 2018)

Akarin said:


> The drops, I usually do them myself with Serum and other synths but the sub hits both from the BOOMS and sub kicks patches are worth the price of the lib alone!



I get a feeling you will dig Chaos then xD

-DJ


----------



## Akarin (Sep 28, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> I get a feeling you will dig Chaos then xD
> 
> -DJ



Aaargh. Just release it already instead of riding your bike! :-p


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 28, 2018)

Akarin said:


> Aaargh. Just release it already instead of riding your bike! :-p


+1


----------



## Mystic (Sep 29, 2018)

Just think, when Chaos comes out you'll be able to buy an even NEWER bike!


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 29, 2018)

I am hoping to see some "new" ground covered with this release. Of course, it is a tall order for anything of this nature, and I wouldn't even know where to begin if it were left up to me. But it is always exciting to get product from folks who "live" because they understand the skew of needing a new sound from time to time.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## jneebz (Sep 30, 2018)

Daniel James said:


>


Halloween release date!!


----------



## Mystic (Sep 30, 2018)

It's coming!!!


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 30, 2018)

Frank the rabbit?


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 30, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Halloween release date!!


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 30, 2018)

Mystic said:


> It's coming!!!


Ị̸̡̛̹̼̼͕̄̂͝͠ͅŢ̫͔̬̼̜̀͌̈̇̈͂͗̐͋͗Ş̶̯͕̟̥̫͐̿̇̋̆̄͂̉͗͂ C̢̹͎͙̯̫͚̉̍͊͌̚O̧̯̻̣͒̊̂̊̇̃̐͜Ḿ̡̡̥͖͓̦̦̮̏̆͂̄̚I̱͚̟̊̀̀̉̄ͅͅN̥͓̫͓͈̿̒̃̓̓̒͡͝Ģ̶̝͎̭̖̹̯͂̊̈͗̅͜͢


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 30, 2018)

Daniel James said:


>


It's from your youtube halloween super video 2 years ago !!!!! Writing horror music. Yeah !!!


----------



## kuronlin (Sep 30, 2018)

Finally!It really take a while


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 30, 2018)

kuronlin said:


> Finally!It really take a while



Hopefully you see why and think it was worth getting right 

-DJ


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 22, 2018)

I moved today's posts to this thread, since reviving this thread for what is essentially "anticipation" discussion is probably best focused in one thread.


----------

